# Dell 2209wa monitor



## Many Hats (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok, after an earlier thread on monitors and reading many reviews, I bought this monitor.  I hate it.  There must be something wrong with my resolution settings or something because all images I view in photoshop are short and wide.  I opened a square file and it looks like a rectangle. After spending 3 hours on the phone with Dell, still no help.  Anyone who has this monitor, please post what I must be doing wrong.  I'm desperate!
Thanks,
Laura


----------



## NateWagner (Oct 14, 2009)

do you have the screen set to its native resolution on the computer? Otherwise the computer will stretch images to fit the screen, which would have the effect you're talking about.

Try setting it to the max resolution, which should be 1680x1050 and let us know what happens.


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 15, 2009)

It's set at 1600 x 1200 right now with the distortions I described.  I tried the maximum resolution of 1680 x 1050 which was still not good (same distortions).  I seem to only be able to use Dell presets.  

Is this an "aspect ratio" issue?  I'll admit to not understanding this also.

I feel like (and am) such a computer nerd, but really want to learn all the aspects that appy to me.  (10-20 years anyone?)
Again, all help/advice appreciated!
Laura


----------



## Garbz (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes it is. look at the numbers 1600x1200 is a 4:3 normal resolution. The native resolution of the monitor is 1680x1050 which is a 16:10 widescreen resolution. If you don't run your screen in a 16:10 ratio you will get distortion. If you don't run your screen at exactly the native resolution you will not get a 1:1 pixel mapping giving you blurry jagged lines. If you don't run your screen via a DVI digital connection (no 15pin VGA adapters, and no VGA cables) you are effectively converting from digital to analogue and back to digital causing colour loss, incorrect pixel phase, and again potentially losing the 1:1 mapping which is important for a quality display.

Basically something is setup wrong. The screen is awesome, I use one at work. If you use a DVI to DVI cable you should just need to set the correct screen resolution and you're done. If you use a VGA cable you need to select the correct resolution, and make sure the monitor correctly adjusts to it (find the autoset, it's in there somewhere). Providing your computer isn't 10 years old there's no reason why you shouldn't get excellent viewing out of your screen. (Update your video card drivers too it could be that the digital communications telling your computer everything about your screen aren't working)


----------



## UUilliam (Oct 15, 2009)

perhaps try 1024x768?
Thats what I use on my screen. I can get 1280x768 but it distorts.


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 15, 2009)

Garbz said:


> Yes it is. look at the numbers 1600x1200 is a 4:3 normal resolution. The native resolution of the monitor is 1680x1050 which is a 16:10 widescreen resolution. If you don't run your screen in a 16:10 ratio you will get distortion. If you don't run your screen at exactly the native resolution you will not get a 1:1 pixel mapping giving you blurry jagged lines. If you don't run your screen via a DVI digital connection (no 15pin VGA adapters, and no VGA cables) you are effectively converting from digital to analogue and back to digital causing colour loss, incorrect pixel phase, and again potentially losing the 1:1 mapping which is important for a quality display.
> 
> How do I get it to set at 1680x1050?  Most it will allow me is 1600x1200.  Computer doesn't have a DVI connection.  Monitor also came with a USB cable.  Should I be using that?


----------



## Stosh (Oct 15, 2009)

Many Hats said:


> I tried the maximum resolution of 1680 x 1050 which was still not good (same distortions).  I seem to only be able to use Dell presets.





Many Hats said:


> How do I get it to set at 1680x1050? Most it will allow me is 1600x1200. Computer doesn't have a DVI connection. Monitor also came with a USB cable. Should I be using that?


A little confusing above.
No DVI connection?  Wow, that's not good.  I'm not even sure the old analog signals allow 1680x1050, but even if it did, it won't look very good and possibly will look very wrong.
If it won't let you set to the native resolution, it may be that the monitor is not "installed".  In other words they may be a CD that came with the monitor that will tell your graphics card that this monitor's native resolution is 1680x1050.


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 15, 2009)

I was afraid of this. Tried the install again, didn't mention anything about my graphics card.  May have to get a newer computer.  Bummer!


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2009)

That's one of the monitors I use too. It's also connected to a Dell computer.

You don't say what OS you're using, but you can right click on the desktop >Properties (Personalize)>Settings and see what is selected now.


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 15, 2009)

OS is Windows XP.  Got to admit computer is very old (less than 1 G RAM)
Gonna have to buy a new computer on a budget, but what is most important with this monitor??  All it will be used for is photo adjustments.  

2009wa monitor
X rite I one calibration device
Computer specs???????????????

Guru's please help.
I bow to you advanced knowledge
Laura


----------



## Garbz (Oct 16, 2009)

Nononon. Don't attack something from the wrong angle. Ok so your RAM is a little low. Can you put more in? What CPU do you have? Even a basic old CPU with a decent amount of RAM (1GB or maybe 2 if supported), and a new video card. Even a basic video card will do your requirement. 

If you upgrade your RAM and buy a very basic $50 video card you can probably get this all working for under $100.

If you do go with a new computer I suggest the following:
Intel Core2Duo or Core2Quad at a minimum. Don't buy those Celerons. Same go for AMD there's several classes of chips. Cheap, normal and workstation/server class. You don't want the cheap ones, as much of photo editing is very intensive on cache which is what the cheap ones are missing. As for actual GHz speed? Doesn't matter. The slowest Core2Duo is still better than a faster Celeron for photo editing.

RAM: It's cheap, don't skimp. Windows 7 will eat up 1GB just idling. You'd be mad not to put more than 2GB in. Like to edit large pictures? With Lightroom, Photoshop, and Windows 7 as the only thing running on my computer with Photoshop having a single RAW file open you will be on the very edge of 2GB already, so get 4GB if you want to try your hand at panoramas.

HDD: 1TB. It's cheap again.

Video card: As above you don't need the latest fancy Nvidia 295GTX. Even the cheapest card from the current lineup will not only run your screen just fine, feature analogue, digital, and possibly even TV connectors, but will also likely run the current generation of games reasonably. 

Motherboard? Your choice. 

Powersupply? Don't get suckered in to buying excessively large powersupplies. I run a top video card (which chews the most power), Core2Quad, 4xHDDs and a DVD drive from a 550W. The key is to get a quality PSU. Not a no-name. I've been happy with Antec as a brand but there are plenty others out there. Crap power is the biggest source of hardware failures.

You can build an absolute beast of a machine for under $500 these days.


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, but what about the no DVI connection issue?  Will upgrading the video card fix this? If so, I'm off to Best Buy tomarrow!


----------



## Stosh (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, the video card is where you hook the monitor to.  A modern video card will definitely have a DVI port.  If you are upgrading just the video card, you need to be aware of what video cards your motherboard supports.  The older formats were AGP and the newer ones are PCI Express (or PCI-E).  Then sub formats are 1x, 2x, 4x, etc. in each format.  It's not as easy as just getting a new video card.  You have some homework to do.  Good luck


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 16, 2009)

You all are amazing!  Gonna piss off the Best Buy people tomarrow by bringing in tower, printout of this thread, and asking, "help me".  If I can get out for less than the cost of a new computer...all the better.  Garbz,anything you'd like to add before I go?  
Thank you all so much for the help.  This site and forum is incredible.  Will let you know how it all turns out!


----------



## Garbz (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah, don't get talked into extended warranty at Best Buys, buy the hardware and don't let them bull**** you around. 

Good luck, report back


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 17, 2009)

OK, latest update.  Went to Best Buy armed with all your helpful info and it took the salesperson less than 30 seconds to make me feel like a complete idiot.
So, new tactic is to find someone more computer literate than me and hopefully have them help me negotiate all this.
Sorry if I let you all down.  I appreciate all the help you've given.
Thanks,
Laura


----------



## Garbz (Oct 18, 2009)

let me guess? He tried to sell you the latest and greatest computer there is for $5999.99?


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 18, 2009)

A word on video cards- a few years back, the standard was changed from "AGP" cards to "PCI-e" cards. They are not interchangeable. Be sure you know what your older PC has. If you have an AGP motherboard, your choices will be limited. Google your computer's model number and find some specifications.


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 19, 2009)

Thought I'd update you all.  A friend hooked me up with the head computer tech at NMSU here in New Mexico. He pretty much told me I need a new computer to keep from ripping my hair out.  RAM ports will only allow for another less than 500mg giving me still less than 1gig, and video card is AGP.  Upgrade possible, but for slightly more can get new computer.  He estimated mine to be about 7 yrs old. (originally bought for my then 8 yr. old son.)

He's gonna research it and said he could find me a great system for under $500.  What do I have to pay him?  A jug of local micro brew beer (about $9)  I think I just used up all my Karma.

Life is good again!  Thanks for all the awesome help!!
Laura

Thanks again for all your help


----------



## Garbz (Oct 20, 2009)

7 years old we could have answered the AGP PCI-e question for you. Yes new computer is wise, and not just to get your new screen going.

Did you have a backup solution? I'd say a 7 year old computer would be at the borderline of a complete disk failure too.


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 20, 2009)

Yeah, he mentioned the possible power and disk failure also leading to the decision to start from scratch.  Only back-up is everything on that computer is also saved on a shiney new external drive.  I know those can crash to, but atleast it's new.


----------



## Garbz (Oct 21, 2009)

An external drive doesn't die if it doesn't have power. It's actually a very sensible backup solution. I have backed up everything to an external drive and took the drive to work (incase the house burns down). 

Data on backups and the such seems to suggest the biggest chance of your external dying is the bearing fluid and motor seizing, and that this can be avoided simply by powering up the drive at least twice a year. One would hope that you don't leave much more than 6 months between backups anyway.


----------



## Many Hats (Oct 21, 2009)

After a few months, everything gets backed up on DVD's too.  Again, subject to failure, but atleast it's in several paces most times.


----------



## revned (Sep 16, 2010)

I just got this monitor and love it HOWEVER, when setting the native reolution 1680 x 1050 the desktop real estate is bigger than the actual screen (I have to move my mouse to effectively scroll to either the start menu or to minimize the screen). I have a NVIDIA Geoforce FX 5600 video card and am using the DVI connector. Currently I have the resolution set to 1280 x 1024 to enjoy the real estate without scrolling. What can I do to get the full 1680 x 1050?

Thanks - Denver


----------



## Garbz (Sep 16, 2010)

Fix your graphic card drivers. This is not a monitor issue. It's up to the computer to know what screen is connected and how to do the pixel mapping. 

For completeness sake just whip out the manual and figure out how to do a factory reset on the screen, though it's probably pointless.


----------



## revned (Sep 16, 2010)

the answer was simple (yet frustrating)... use the VGA connector vs the DVI connector... not in any manual... found on some obscure forum...


----------



## Garbz (Sep 17, 2010)

That's not an answer, it's a workaround. The VGA connector gives you quite a drop in quality since it's a nasty analogue signal. Banding and sharpness are all better over DVI. 

I'm still willing to bet it's the graphics card drivers that are causing the problem not identifying the screen correctly. See if you can't get this going without resorting to going back 10 years in LCD technology.


----------



## revned (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Garbz... I have plans to build a new system this fall... all will be taken care of then...


----------

